# Sumore Group machine tools



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 18, 2020)

I was watching a youtube vid of a mini lathe review by xynudu on the Sumore group machine. According to him this company is the manufacturer and setting up to sell direct at a lower price, I was on their web site and they have a lot of good looking machines, they may even make the machines sold by Busy Bee and others. I will be purchasing a small lathe for my basement shop in the new year and have been looking at options, want a 10-12" swing 25-30" between centers, big requirement is the headstock bore, want more than 1" prefer 1.25-1.5" bore. I want to get back into doing chambering and other barrel work for myself and boys. Any comments on Sumore Group welcome, i haven't priced their stuff out to compare with others.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2020)

The way he was talking a few weeks back, I was half expecting a step change machine like integral VFD or some other electric wizardry over & above a typical offshore machine. But that 7x12 looks kind of generically like the others out there. (Caveat - I don't own one so I can speak to exact features). 

Usually you find the same basic machine in a variety of flavors. People often swap parts between Busy Bee, Grizzly, LMS... Sometimes only difference is paint & stickers, but sometimes other features are in fact different such as upgrades specified by dealer, electrical standards etc. Some folks have a challenging enough time getting parts or service for a Busy Bee machine in town where they bring in much larger quantities nation wide. If get your machine direct, you may well save some bucks. But now you are potentially dealing with someone pretty remote (if at all). That would make me a bit apprehensive.

ps a bore of 1.5" probably means something like a D1-4 spindle. I'm not exactly sure what size this transition occurs because many lathes in this range I think might be smaller bore spindles.?
Machines like this PM might be suitable to your specs? 
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1228vf-lb/


----------



## JohnnyTK (Dec 18, 2020)

Peter I was looking at that lathe and Frank Hoose of minilathe.com has one but until the new shop is finished, this is just on the want list. I think my next purchase will be a larger mill over the lathe. I was looking at M-728VT ULTRA PRECISION MILLING MACHINE.  https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-728vt-ultra-precision-mill/  Or just get a 601 or 611 from Busy Bee. I really do not have the floor space for a knee mill. As I age, I do not see myself lifting larger pieces of steel, so that is part of my thought process.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 19, 2020)

I have looked at the PM  machines, they look to be well built. Most imports are built in 1 or 2 factories and built to what price point the importer wants. The Advance machine i had years ago was a well made machine, don't see them advertised anymore though except for the larger machines.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 19, 2020)

Most 7x 12 7x 14 etc. machines are very similar AFAIK. The next step up is the 8x class with 8x 16. Since 8x class is too heavy for standard shipping via mail its price goes up a lot. You can easily get 7x 14 or maybe 7x 16 machine new for under $1000 CAD to your door all in. 

The 10x and later on 12x - you now need to decide on whatever you want light duty bench machine or much more heavy duty machine. I have small 10x20 lathe with more of around 1.3" that is build like a battle tank - about 1500 lbs. You can get from BB a 13x (actually closer to 12) machine short bed that is like 500 lbs with stand. Old light duty 13x40 South Bend with chuck mounted is around 1400lbs with basic light stand. 

"
Machines like this PM might be suitable to your specs?
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1228vf-lb/
"
Is an example of light duty machine at just 600lbs with stand and accessories. 

As time progresses light duty machines are getting lighter and lighter.


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 19, 2020)

It would be interesting to get a quotation from them that includes shipping to your city. Their SP 2110 model has  a 1.5" spindle bore, 12 inch swing and 30-40 between centers. It weighs about 1000 lbs and has a separate feed rod and threading lead screw. 

http://www.sumore.com/english/cp-view.asp?id=21

The smaller SP2142 also has separate feed rod and lead screw. It has an 11.5" swing and 21" or 37" between centers  a 1.5" bore and only weighs 800-900 lbs. 

http://www.sumore.com/english/cp-view.asp?id=18

Modern tool offers an 11" lathe but it only has a 1" bore and single screw for feed and threading

https://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-cq6128x660a-lathe-11-swing-26-between-centers/


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 20, 2020)

Freight would not be that bad if you arrange it yourself. The price should include transport to port - i.e. they are in Shanghai so its few streets over. Then LCL for number of cubic feet it occupies and weight. The LCL people can handle also all paperwork duties etc. Then it will arrive in Canada, Vancouver. Will you pick it up from port? If yes, then it will at least half the cost or more. 

Just so you know, shipping from Shanghai to Los Angeles a 20 foot container - WHOLE container is about 1200 USD. 

I would expect Shanghai to Vancouver shipping LCL including duties etc. cost around ... 500 CAD. Maybe less if you are flexible with your schedule. I would expect Vancouver to Calgary to cost at least another 500.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 20, 2020)

According to the video i watched by xynudu, he stated that Sumore has warehouses already in AUS and CA. that they are shipping from. Don't know if it's true for CA though., if they do then shipping CA only.


----------



## Rickster (Jan 5, 2021)

I watched his review videos and from what I can see it's the same unit as my 7x12 princess auto machine.  As with all of the offshore units built by Seig, it's common knowledge that you need to treat them as if they are a kit that has been quickly assembled as a guide. 
A full disassembly, deburr, scrape is in order. Then there's the common upgrades that are required. Luckily, there is tons of information and video content on the topic. 
Personally, I think Rob's review is a little skewed away from the true fact that you get what you pay for. 
I'm always on the hunt for old gems that back in their day were works of art, and were built with pride and the promise of life long usage. 
Sorry for the long post. 
Cheers, 
Rick


----------



## moom12 (Aug 8, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I was watching a youtube vid of a mini lathe review by xynudu on the Sumore group machine. According to him this company is the manufacturer and setting up to sell direct at a lower price, I was on their web site and they have a lot of good looking machines, they may even make the machines sold by Busy Bee and others. I will be purchasing a small lathe for my basement shop in the new year and have been looking at options, want a 10-12" swing 25-30" between centers, big requirement is the headstock bore, want more than 1" prefer 1.25-1.5" bore. I want to get back into doing chambering and other barrel work for myself and boys. Any comments on Sumore Group welcome, i haven't priced their stuff out to compare with others.


Hi 6.5 Fan,
.
I just joined the group and found this post from 2020

I'm wondering if you or anyone you know has purchased a machine from Sumore?

I am looking to buy a 14" lathe for my son and grandson and would love to speak with someone who has dealt with
Sumore Machine

Harry


----------



## DPittman (Aug 8, 2022)

Youtuber xynudu has done a couple reviews on a smaller lathe of that make.  I believe he is a sponsored reviewer and I take his opinions with a grain of salt.





Edit: sorry for the repeat info, I guess I did not read the thread carefully enough.


----------



## moom12 (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks DPittman,
I'll see if I can get in touch with him.
Harry


----------



## Degen (Aug 18, 2022)

At this point I would suggest a local source with shipping costs through the roof, this also explains the high costs here.  If the looks similar it likely is other than what @PeterT  & I more recently suggested with machinery.  Good thing for a local purchase is you have a source to good back to and hold accountable if there are issues.

Now if the purchase and shipping costs are well below local costs and you taste for risk and work are worth it, go for the deal.


----------

